# Betta in Community Tank Keeps Overeating



## Miss0becca (Jul 15, 2017)

I have a 10 gallon Betta community tank that has 3 Harlequin rasbora, 1 green Cory cat and 1 panda Cory cat. There's been no incidents with the fish getting along and it's a heated, filtered cycled tank at a constant 78℉. I'm sorry if the gallons per fish isn't enough they're getting their 20 gallon set up started this weekend. 

The problem is I'm fasting my tank today because I can't, for the life of me, get my betta to stop over eating in the community setting. If you've guessed it you're right he's bloated right now. I'm keeping an eye on that but I use pellets for all of them and the corys get their own sinking pellets while I use the same type of pellets for both the Betta and rasbora. They all get about half of a thawed blood worm cube twice a week because they all will eat it. 

I never had a problem with my betta being bloated before so if anyone else had found that their fish have been little fatties in community settings and how they managed to feed everyone and keep them from...well bloating that would be great if anyone has any suggestions. 

Again sorry if someone has already posted this topic. I thought I would ask about and see. 

Thanks


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I have the same problem with my giant. He's determined to eat anything I try to feed the plecos. I don't have issues with bloat because I feed only high quality food. Even if he eats so much he can hardly get off the bottom of the tank he always has a flat stomach by morning. When he decides to be a pig he doesn't get breakfast the next day just in case. I feed the rest of the tank finely crushed food that they'll eat but is too small for the betta to notice. I have harlequin rasboras in another tank and they have no trouble finding the smallest of foods, so the crushed option may work for you. 

This doesn't pertain to your problem, but all your fish (minus the betta) should be kept in groups of 6 or more.


----------



## Miss0becca (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm totally going to try the crushed food option! Maybe I'll do a little digging into how good those pellets are that I'm feeding them too! 

Thank you for telling me about my other fish too! I did get them from one of the better aquatic speciality stores in my area but they did fail to mention the group size recommendation....I'm gonna need something bigger than a 20 gallon? I know they're not Betta sized but I don't want to over stock the tank either.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

You can use aqadvisor.com to check your stocking. Just input your tank size, filter, and then select your fish and the correct numbers. It will tell you your stocking level. 

What food are you feeding?


----------

